# 200 HP Ocean Pro????



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Search continues. Boat with twin 200HP Evinrude Oceanpros. Any advice regarding them. Are they EFI? Carb??? Prone to any specific problem. Thanks.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Carb motors. reliable, but old technology. Much heavier on gas than newer 2 strokes.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a pair for sale if you want to run quads, lol


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

They are absolute gas hogs. My buddy had a 225 ocean pro on a 24' wellcraft and it got horrindous gas mileage 1.25mile/gallon. Also it had constant issues. 

I would stay away from them but that is just my .02.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I never had any issues with mine other than typical maintanance, 1.25 mpg isnt too bad for old 2 strokes


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a 225 on a 19cape and it would absolutely scream... Yes is sucked gas bad...


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

owned a 200 on a 22 aquasport and it never gave me one problem other than be aggivating on cold start up....It would suck some gas but hec they all did.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

If its the FICHT model; 1999+ not good, if earlier carb models, its good, we have had 2 seperate ones. 1994 200HP on a bass boat, 1997 on center console. Both still had VRO installed. VRO is a very good system, but like ALL systems, the pumps can fail. So, consider replacing the fuel/VRO pump & pump in the tank. Can't expect fuel/oil pump to last forever. Do a compression test, pay close attention to the #2 piston.
gas mileage,,,yeah, not good, but who buys a boat for gas mileage??? if so, buy a boat with a 25hp !!! (being funny here!!!)


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a 1996 Johnson Ocean Runner 150. I had a good relationship with Sea Tow. Stator went out, optical pick up went out, drive shaft broke clean in two, and a couple of more problems. But, when it ran it ran good. Loved gas. What year model is the ones you are looking at?


----------



## grumpidad (Jun 28, 2012)

*ocean pro*

I got a 1996 200 ocean pro I've been running for 3 years only problem I have had is an idle problem it :does not like to idle had it looked at still same problem other than that great running motor


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Regarding the year--ad didn't say what year but it is a 1998 boat and the owner is the original owner. I have replied to the ad with question as to year of motor and carb. or not. Twin 200s--what speed and fuel consumption would I see at 4000RPM on a 1998 Parker 2520, that is the pilot house model? Stepping down from a 34foot, twin diesel, heavy boat so fuel cost is a trade off for less money invested in the desired type of boat--which buys me the older engines. I'm trying to say not real sensitive to nmpg and associated costs. Parker boats of the 90s also have the ox 66 on them as well so guess they would be better with fuel costs, but more corrosion problems when trying to get them apart--??. So far I have found the parkers with the Merc 2001 EFI 250s, 225 ox66, and twin 200 ocean pros. I feel that the single 225 ox66 would be underpowered. Took the twin merc. out and with just one 250 powered up and the other dragging-- boat came out of the water ok, so believe a single 250, probably of any brand would be OK. I know they sold them with single 225s or twin 130s when they were new. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Iwould keep looking.when had our shop we loved those motors.they made us alot of money on warranty.oh yea did we say they love gasoline.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

The motors are carbureted--other than high fuel consumption are there any other gotchas. Thanks


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I have experience with that generation of motors....they should be as reliable as anything else that age, but I would not rely on the VRO sytem, especially given their age.. (Disconnect and add oil directly to gas..I have personal experience with VRO failure when the system was much younger). 

As with any motor of that era, they will use fuel consistent with the price of fuel at the time they were manufactured. 

There is no reason those motors can't continue to run for years if in decent condition, but carbs need to be maintained.
The good news is that those carbs are quite simple to clean and maintain compared to the other brands in the carb era.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Ocean pros*

RMS summed it up well. I had twin 1994 models and they sucked gas .5 mile to the Gallon or less if you ran the boat hard


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are running two of them, even at just 4000 rpm sounds as if you need a big fuel tank. I once had a 1994 Hydra Sport 2550WA, DV, with twin Evinrudes, 200 HP, they had carbs, would their fuel consumption be like the 1998s? I recall coming back from the Gulf at 31Knots so must have been running them pretty hard.


----------



## Thisldu (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 200 Oceanpro on my 22 Aquasport. It's a 1995 model. It has been well taken care of.

The only issue the motor has ever had in 18 years was a bad carb jet, this year. The motor starts and runs like a dream, it's bullet proof. The old carbed Johnsons have an excellent reputation as far as service issues, they are easy to work on as well. The line of direct injection FICHT motors introduced in 1999 is what killed OMC.

The oil pump was disconnected years ago and I always just pre-mix as mentioned above.

Also as mentioned above, the gas mileage is horrendous. I am lucky to get 1.5 mpg at 26-28 mph optimal cruise in pretty good conditions. loaded down with fuel, ice, and fisherman, and pushing into a nasty head sea and you are looking at 1 mpg at best.

It's a beast, but it's a thirsty beast.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

grumpidad said:


> I got a 1996 200 ocean pro I've been running for 3 years only problem I have had is an idle problem it :does not like to idle had it looked at still same problem other than that great running motor


I have a 95 225 ocean pro I had idle problems that were fixed by flat sanding the throttle plate assembly ( per Shane Livingstons suggestion ):thumbup: thanks Shane !!!! also throttle blade sync is critical to idle correctly.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Thisldu said:


> I have a 200 Oceanpro on my 22 Aquasport. It's a 1995 model. It has been well taken care of.
> 
> The only issue the motor has ever had in 18 years was a bad carb jet, this year. The motor starts and runs like a dream, it's bullet proof. The old carbed Johnsons have an excellent reputation as far as service issues, they are easy to work on as well. The line of direct injection FICHT motors introduced in 1999 is what killed OMC.
> 
> ...


I am in the process of looking for a mid to late 90's - early 2000's - cuddy cabin myself and have been seeing a lot of carbureted Ocean Pro 200's & 225's. 

I am fairly mechanical and being retired have lots of time to work on things. I've worked on smaller carbureted Evinrudes (a 90 & a 115) myself and never felt it to be particularly challenging. From what I've seen of the newer 4 strokes though I'm not so sure I would be comfortable messing with too much under the cowling.

After reading some of the stories on here of how much repair and maintenance bills people pay on some of their four strokes (and even some EFI 2 strokes ... I can't help but wonder if the poor mpg of a carbureted 2 stroke wouldn't be made up for by savings on maintenance/repair bills and lower initial cost? Especially since I'm buying a used motor & you can't be sure of the history.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a 99 Johnson 225 oceanrunner? Is this the same as ocean pro?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

24ft fishmaster said:


> I have a 99 Johnson 225 oceanrunner? Is this the same as ocean pro?


I've always heard they are the same.


----------



## Sea-nile (Jun 25, 2013)

Voted #1 Motors By Sea Tow Business Magazine...smile


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Sea-nile said:


> Voted #1 Motors By Sea Tow Business Magazine...smile


And would that be in reference to carb'd Evinrude/Johonson's .... or just older 2-strokes in general?

How much is Sea-Tow per year? How much is a boat mechanic per hour? Is a boat mechanic going to come out & get you if there's something he missed? 

(and that's not saying Sea-tow is a substitute for good motor maintenance/repair ... it's just a comment on motors an owner can mostly work on/maintain themselves vs something they can't.)




*


----------

